# First nubian!!



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

I just got my first nubian! 
I love her already and I've only had her 5 min! 
On my way back home. 
Once I get done with this 3 hour trip there will be pictures! 
She's chuuuunky 
Yaaaaaaay!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Awesome! Congratulations!! Looking forward to pics! :stars:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Congrats :leap: Cant wait to see pictures ::


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

2 more hours!! 

Just getting to Tampa. 
Gotta go allllllll the way to Daytona. 
Haha


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! How exciting. I can't wait to get my new girls this summer. I will share your excitement in the meantime!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

How long now ?


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Haha! 

JUST woke up from a nap 
(Road trips put me to sleep) 
Passing the perry building now in Orlando. 
So prolly 45 min


----------



## melissap (Mar 7, 2013)

I didn't know anything about this.... And the goat is coming to my house and I'm on the way to Daytona lol  
I love emilieanne!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

She's beating up on the dog cause she's on the hill! Lol


----------



## melissap (Mar 7, 2013)

Awe! Isn't gabi gettin so big?


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Yes!!

Here's her rear:


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Ooo! Pretty! What beautiful face she has!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Congrats , she is very pretty


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Thank you!! 

She sets up REAL easy! 
She's skinny but fat at the same time. 
What do I do for that? Alfalfa pellets? 
Plus I'm thinking about shaving her a lil.... 
She's due in September but she's chunky!!!!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Beautiful doe....congrats!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Thanks!!

Here's another picture:









She doesn't like to be away from me, at all. It's so cute


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

Awwww she's adorable!! Congratulations! Now I can come and goatnap her! Mwhahahahhahah!!! Lol jk! But maybe I could put on my jet pack and fly down there and visit her!!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Haha! Good luck 

She's at my friends house and my friend keeps goin "she loud!!!!!" 

I told her its cause she was with these goats all her life & all of a sudden she's no where near them. Lol 
Melissa (my friend) said "but she only loud when you're not near her".......... 
Proved my case


----------



## melissap (Mar 7, 2013)

I left her!!!

She's at the house lol

Look at these


----------



## melissap (Mar 7, 2013)

She lovessss pictures!!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Yeah! 

That second picture Melissa put up is a GREAT example of what I'm talking about. Her belly is FAT but she has no meat or muscle around her hip bones or on her loin Area.


----------



## imthegrt1 (Jan 13, 2013)

Like the spots on her looks great should have nice kids what r you going breed her with


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

imthegrt1 said:


> Like the spots on her looks great should have nice kids what r you going breed her with


Thank you!! 
She is bred with another nubian this is him at six months:









But he looks SO much better in person. 
He is so sweet also! 
I believe they said at 4 months he won first in his class and did really good


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

She is stinkin adorable !!!! I LOVE her ears , lol. She is really cute 
I think your going to have a blast with her .
Nubians have their own special charm . They are very comical and loving too.
Mine will walk up to you and look right into your eyes . It can be almost spooky but touching at the same time. I ADORE my Nubians and will always have 
them .


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Trickyroo said:


> She is stinkin adorable !!!! I LOVE her ears , lol. She is really cute
> I think your going to have a blast with her .
> Nubians have their own special charm . They are very comical and loving too.
> Mine will walk up to you and look right into your eyes . It can be almost spooky but touching at the same time. I ADORE my Nubians and will always have
> them .


Thank you tricky!! 
I'm so excited to see what goes on! 
The first 5 min I had her out of the car, if she didnt see me, oh no! It was the end of the world 
Is so cute ALWAYS by my side! 
My friends dad spotted out that she's almost protective of me


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I love the buck she is bred to ! Just look at that hairdo he's sporting.
Wow ,he must make all the ladies swoon over him , lolol


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

That's how my Lilly was when I brought her home. She was like my shadow and would scream bloody hell when I left her. She still does that when she knows I'm in the area , she will yell "maaaaaaaaaa" , lolol
I totally understand the"protective" behavior. Not a Nubian but my Alpine Tricky is like that. If she is near me and getting pets she will chase everybody else away from me , lol 
Enjoy your girl


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Trickyroo said:


> I love the buck she is bred to ! Just look at that hairdo he's sporting.
> Wow ,he must make all the ladies swoon over him , lolol


Haha I know!! & he's not one of those bucks that is just there to get the deed done, when we took her out away from him he started crying looking for her and actually cared, it was ADORABLE!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Awww, that is so unlike a man , lolol
He sounds like a sweetheart


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Trickyroo said:


> Awww, that is so unlike a man , lolol
> He sounds like a sweetheart


Right?! He is. 
And he's real smart! I think he knew I was taking her and he HAD to check me out and see what I wa like. Who I was. If I was nice and smart! 
It was sooooo sweet! 
I almost wanted to take him!(; haha but I wanted my girl!


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Congratulations on your new girl. She is beautiful!!! You are going to get some stunning kids from that pair!! Enjoy!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

peggy said:


> Congratulations on your new girl. She is beautiful!!! You are going to get some stunning kids from that pair!! Enjoy!


Thank you!!!!!! 
Maybe I will get some great kids! 
I'm thinking if I get a REALLY good doe from her, I might keep the doe & sell her. Who knows!


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

Tehehehehe and then I'll buy her!! You are going to love her more than your Nigerians! (; And then you'll have tons and tons of Nubians they'll be coming out of your ears!!!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Delilah said:


> Tehehehehe and then I'll buy her!! You are going to love her more than your Nigerians! (; And then you'll have tons and tons of Nubians they'll be coming out of your ears!!!


Oh Lordy! I hope not!! 
I LOVE my nigies!!!


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

Okay what ever you say! Lol! But I'm telling you Nubians are catchy you can't just have one!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Delilah said:


> Okay what ever you say! Lol! But I'm telling you Nubians are catchy you can't just have one!


We will see!


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

But you see I can predict the future so I know you're going to get another one! Lol! You will get super attached to her. What's her name???


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Delilah said:


> But you see I can predict the future so I know you're going to get another one! Lol! You will get super attached to her. What's her name???


The D&D precious baby. We call her baby


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

That's a good name for her! We named our first Nigerian baby cuteness seems how she's so cute!!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Delilah said:


> That's a good name for her! We named our first Nigerian baby cuteness seems how she's so cute!!


Haha! Yeah.


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

That's cool!!! Did you make it or did you get someone else to?


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Delilah said:


> That's cool!!! Did you make it or did you get someone else to?


My friend Melissa did


----------



## OutdoorDreamer (Mar 29, 2012)

Trickyroo said:


> She is stinkin adorable !!!! I LOVE her ears , lol. She is really cute
> I think your going to have a blast with her .
> Nubians have their own special charm . They are very comical and loving too.
> Mine will walk up to you and look right into your eyes . It can be almost spooky but touching at the same time. I ADORE my Nubians and will always have
> them .


Had to laugh when I read this as I agree! Lol
The other day I broke up pieces of pretzels and gave them to all the goats as small treats. I walked away to get something and when I came back to the Nubian's stall, my doe Mist walked up to me really fast with the most serious look ever on her face, staring at me so intently, as if to demand where are the rest of my pretzel treats!!! Haha

To the OP, enjoy your Nubian, she is very pretty. They definitely have fun personalities.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

OutdoorDreamer said:


> Had to laugh when I read this as I agree! Lol
> The other day I broke up pieces of pretzels and gave them to all the goats as small treats. I walked away to get something and when I came back to the Nubian's stall, my doe Mist walked up to me really fast with the most serious look ever on her face, staring at me so intently, as if to demand where are the rest of my pretzel treats!!! Haha
> 
> To the OP, enjoy your Nubian, she is very pretty. They definitely have fun personalities.


Thank you!! 
She did that to me when I was going in the she's to get the alfalfa pellets. I got out she was like hey!>:|


----------

